# "Double Nester Sunday"



## N2TORTS (Sep 14, 2014)

Yuppers Sunday evening Nesters' ......I use to think it was "Two for Tuesday " ....






JD~


----------



## wellington (Sep 14, 2014)

Double the trouble


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 14, 2014)

Results are in For Gal #1 "Pheobe"








more to come ......


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 14, 2014)

and "Rudy" .....doing the cover shuffle backfill .....


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Sep 14, 2014)

I have 2 russians and she lays lots of eggs but they never hatch.  i keep the eggs at the right temp, right humidity, right substrate.


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 14, 2014)

Ever try a New Male ? .....


----------



## Maro2Bear (Sep 14, 2014)

Nice going! Nice that you can capture the process and post here. Maybe a video of what you do next, how to uncover, move, record, placing the eggs in your incubator. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## naturalman91 (Sep 14, 2014)

do you ever just leave nest in the ground?


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Sep 15, 2014)

You probably get tired from all that egg handling! Wow


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 15, 2014)

naturalman91 said:


> do you ever just leave nest in the ground?


Good thought! Could that work out, if you just left nest? I mean, there could be a big chance someone might eat them


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 15, 2014)

naturalman91 said:


> do you ever just leave nest in the ground?


 David no .....I always try and incubate them for several reasons , one being what YT said .....too many critters around to dig them up for chow time....as well as I prefer a much more controlled atmosphere. Although .......I was asked a few days back if I have ever missed any nests....my answer was over the last 10 years , I have got probably 99% of them ( that I know of ) ....but something special did happen a few days back ..
As many of the experienced breeders know and some current threads about incubation times....I myself fall victim and learn too. I usually will let the eggs go no more than 200 days as #1 I don't want them to explode (nothing worse than a fermented tortoise egg smell and mess) and 2# poor judgment on my part ...thinking the egg is bunk and nothing is in there. Well my friend ....what I do is go and bury the eggs outside in my veggie garden ( for fertilizer) . The garden itself is an above ground box type approx.: 8'x8' made out of 2x12. The soil level itself sits down around 6" below top rim of box. Well ....watering the garden the other day -something caught my eye .....low and behold a baby Cherry was cruising around and munching on weeds. He was in excellent shape and yolk sac completely healed ...so he has been in there for at least 2 weeks . I was shocked and elated at the same time . So he was a partial ground hatch baby ....


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 15, 2014)

AbdullaAli said:


> You probably get tired from all that egg handling! Wow


 Never!......


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Sep 15, 2014)

N2TORTS said:


> Never!......


Oh! Thought you might need "help"


----------



## naturalman91 (Sep 15, 2014)

N2TORTS said:


> David no .....I always try and incubate them for several reasons , one being what YT said .....too many critters around to dig them up for chow time....as well as I prefer a much more controlled atmosphere. Although .......I was asked a few days back if I have ever missed any nests....my answer was over the last 10 years , I have got probably 99% of them ( that I know of ) ....but something special did happen a few days back ..
> As many of the experienced breeders know and some current threads about incubation times....I myself fall victim and learn too. I usually will let the eggs go no more than 200 days as #1 I don't want them to explode (nothing worse than a fermented tortoise egg smell and mess) and 2# poor judgment on my part ...thinking the egg is bunk and nothing is in there. Well my friend ....what I do is go and bury the eggs outside in my veggie garden ( for fertilizer) . The garden itself is an above ground box type approx.: 8'x8' made out of 2x12. The soil level itself sits down around 6" below top rim of box. Well ....watering the garden the other day -something caught my eye .....low and behold a baby Cherry was cruising around and munching on weeds. He was in excellent shape and yolk sac completely healed ...so he has been in there for at least 2 weeks . I was shocked and elated at the same time . So he was a partial ground hatch baby ....



that's awesome! if they do come out of the ground does it change anything? like darker markings or such?


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 15, 2014)

AbdullaAli said:


> Oh! Thought you might need "help"


 Ohhh.....heck anytime ....as it keeps two of us pretty darn busy - but your always welcome to stop by and say high or lend a hand ....


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 15, 2014)

naturalman91 said:


> that's awesome! if they do come out of the ground does it change anything? like darker markings or such?


No .... and night time temps , no water soakings ...no food (except All Natural') ....pure out of ground hatch and alive for at least 2 weeks - AMAZING! and just mind blowing for me , compared to how I baby the new born that are in a controlled hatch. I can however tell which mom it came from ...by the markings and coloring on carapace .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Sep 15, 2014)

N2TORTS said:


> No .... and night time temps , no water soakings ...no food (except All Natural') ....pure out of ground hatch and alive for at least 2 weeks - AMAZING! and just mind blowing for me , compared to how I baby the new born that are in a controlled hatch. I can however tell which mom it came from ...by the markings and coloring on carapace .


If I keep the eggs in the ground next time she lays would there be a bigger chance of them hatching?


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 15, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> If I keep the eggs in the ground next time she lays would there be a bigger chance of them hatching?


 Depending on where you live ....I have never Bred Russians ....although plenty of Sullie's ....But from your ID location - N. Cal would not be my first choice ... I would rather incubate them artificially ...there are plenty of folks who have great success with natural ground hatched babies. But live in climates that make it possible and or limiting the time frame of when it can take place.


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 15, 2014)

My Prediction from today's events will be Momma Hypo Nesting tonight ......


----------



## kathyth (Sep 15, 2014)

This is a great thread! Good questions and answers!
These mother's are very busy little ladies.
The story of the egg's that you place in the garden and the Cherry that you found, is awesome!
Nice work my friend


----------



## Jabuticaba (Sep 15, 2014)

They sure keep you busy, JD! 


May
THBs: Darwin & Merlin
Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------

